# Η Υπαπαντή



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 3, 2013)

Γεια σας

Σήμερα γιορτάζω! Ούτε οι φίλοι μου (που είναι όλοι Προτεστάντες ή Μωαμεθανοί), ούτε η γυναίκα μου Aygül (που δεν πιστεύει σε καμιά θρησκεία) καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει γιορτή (yortu στα τούρκικα).

Τι να κάνω; Τώρα βρίσκομαι στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, ακούω Θεοδωράκη, και γιορτάζω παρέα με σας με αυτή την ερώτηση:

Πώς ακριβώς ετυμολογείται η λέξη Υπαπαντή (του επώνυμου αγίου μου);

Με πολλά χαιρετίσματα και λαχτάρα για την Ελλάδα

Σίμων


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2013)

Σίμωνα, πρώτα πρώτα καλημέρα και χρόνια σου πολλά!

Υπαπαντή. Μεγάλη Θεομητορική εορτή, μετέχουσα και Δεσποτικής τοιαύτης, επιτελουμένη την 2αν Φεβρουαρίου, ήτοι τεσσαράκοντας ημέρας μετά την εορτή των Χριστού Γεννών.
"Την _υπάντησιν_ αυτήν του Κυρίου ημών Ιησού Χριστού εν ή "εδέξατο Αυτόν σαρκί Συμεών ο πρεσβύτης εν ταις αγκάλαις αυτού" εορτάζει η Εκκλησία κατά την εορτήν της Υπαπαντής......... Ότε εισήρχοντο εις τον περίβολον του Ναού _υπήντησεν_ αυτούς, κινηθείς Πνεύματι Αγίω ο Συμεών, εις τον οποίον είχεν αποκαλυφθεί ότι δεν θα απέθνησκεν πριν ίδη τον Χριστόν Κυρίου. Προσδεξάμενος ούτος τον Ιησούν εις τας αγκάλας εδόξασε δια τούτο τον Θεόν δια της γνωστής ωδής "Νυν απολύεις τον δούλόν σου Δέσποτα", λέει η Μεγάλη Ηθική και Θρησκευτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Με άλλα λόγια σημαίνει την υποδοχή, την προϋπάντηση του Χριστού από τον Συμεών, ο οποίος είχε λάβει την προφητεία ότι δεν θα πέθαινε προτού αντικρίσει τον Χριστό.

Αν θέλεις λεπτομέρειες και για το έθιμο (για ποιο λόγο, δηλαδή, πήγαν η Μαρία και ο Ιωσήφ τον Ιησού στο Ναό), να σου δώσω.

Πάντως, επειδή υπογράφεις ως Σίμων, ενώ η Υπαπαντή αφορά τον Συμεών, να εκφράσω και μια απορία, επειδή ο άγιος Σίμων γιορτάζει στις 10 Μαΐου. :)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα σου, Μπερναρντίνα, και ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Για το όνομά μου έχεις δίκιο. Επειδή Συμεών και Σίμων είναι το ίδιο όνομα ετυμολογικά πότε-πότε γίνομαι απρόσεχτος. Συγνώμη! Όταν βαφτίστηκα Ορθόδοξος, μου δόθηκε το όνομα Συμεών, κι όχι Σίμων.

"Υπήντησεν αυτούς" δηλαδή τους υποδέχτηκε, λοιπόν. Θαρρώ ότι κάποτε στην ιστορία της γλώσσας αυτά τα δυο Π συγχωνεύτηκαν σε ένα.

Συμεών


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2013)

Σίμωνα, χρόνια πολλά!

Η λέξη Υπαπαντή είχε χάσει βέβαια τη διαφάνειά της, γιαυτό και ο λαός έλεγε παλιότερα "της Παπαντής" και "της αγίας Παπαντής" ή "της Παναγίας Παπαντής". Και μια παροιμία μετεωρολογικής πρόβλεψης, "Καλοκαιριά της Παπαντής, μαρτιάτικος χειμώνας". Βέβαια, οι παροιμίες ακολουθούν το παλιό ημερολόγιο.

Υπήρχε και το “Φλεβάρισμα της ρώγας” στη γιορτή της “Αγίας Παπαντής” 
Στις θηλάζουσες υπήρχε η εθιμική συνήθεια, για την πρόληψη των παθήσεων των θηλών, να τηρούν απόλυτη αργία και νηστεία την ημέρα της Υπαπαντής, που σαράντησε η Παναγία-Λεχώνα. Η κάθε μικρομάνα πριν θηλάσει το βρέφος της σταύρωνε τις θηλές των μαστών της και έλεγε την παρακάτω επωδή τρεις φορές:
“Φλεβάρη, φλέβες άνοιξε στις ρώγες των βυζιών μου για να βυζάξω το παιδί και να το μεγαλώσω για να βυζάξω τον γιο τον κανακάρικό μου”. Με τον μαγικοθρησκευτικό αυτό τρόπο η Παναγία προστάτευε τις θηλές των μαστών από ραγάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


seimontadtecwyn said:


> Σήμερα γιορτάζω! Ούτε οι φίλοι μου (που είναι όλοι Προτεστάντες ή Μωαμεθανοί), ούτε η γύναικα μου Aygül (που δεν πιστεύει σε καμιά θρησκεία) καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει γιορτή (yortu στα τούρκικα).


Δεν είναι ακριβώς yortu αυτό, είναι isim günü - böyle daha iyi anlaşılır :)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 5, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, όμορφη λαογραφία! ... Πραγματικά, isim günü είναι, το βλέπω τώρα.

Έχω ανάγκη από καλό ελληνοτούρκικο λεξικό, αλλά υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2013)

Τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Ανατολικών Γλωσσών και Πολιτισμού. Ιδιαίτερα το ελληνοτουρκικό είναι από τα πληρέστερα δίγλωσσα λεξικά που έχω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Μια που αναφέραμε ελληνοτουρκικό λεξικό, όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια στην Ξάνθη έκανα Γαλλικά μαζί με μια δασκάλα με μειονοτικό σχολείο η οποία ένα βράδυ έρχεται στο μάθημα κατενθουσιασμένη γιατί ο διευθυντής την είχε αγγαρέψει να καθαρίσει την αποθήκη- βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου κι εκείνη μέσα στα παλιά βιβλία είχε ανακαλύψει ένα ελληνοτουρκικό λεξικό το οποίο ήταν υποτίθεται περιζήτητο. Με τη δασκάλα των Γαλλικών συνεννοήθηκαν να το φωτοτυπήσουν κλπ και πάνω στην κουβέντα κατάλαβα ότι ήταν λεξικό/ γραμματική που είχε εκδοθεί επί Βενιζέλου, τη δεκαετία του '30, την περίοδο της ελληνοτουρκικής προσέγγισης, το οποίο όμως δεν επανεκδόθηκε, και ίσως λόγω της σπανιότητάς του το θεωρούσαν σημαντικό. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιό λεξικό ήταν αυτό;


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 12, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τίποτε για το λεξικό, αλλά τι θα πει "μειονοτικό σχολείο";


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Μειονοτικά σχολεία: Δημόσια σχολεία στην περιοχή της Θράκης, τα οποία απευθύνονται στους μαθητές της μουσουλμανικής μειονότητας. Το πρόγραμμα μοιράζεται ανάμεσα σε μαθήματα στα ελληνικά και στα τούρκικα, ενώ διδάσκεται ο ισλαμισμός. 

A state school for the children of the Muslim minority of Western Thrace.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 13, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Και μια που μας ενδιαφέρουν τα μεταφραστικά, η Υπαπαντή στην αγγλική γλώσσα λέγεται Candlemas (λύθηκε η απορία μου τι γιορτή ηταν αυτή).


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 3, 2014)

*Υπαπαντή*

Γεια σας

Καλή Υπαπαντή!

Επειδή γιορτάζω σήμερα, θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα για την Υπαπαντή και την ίδια τη λέξη “Υπαπαντή”.

Νομίζω ότι ετυμολογείται υπό + από + αντί (έτσι δεν είναι; ), αλλά γιατί το “υπό”;

Έχει σχέση με την ταπεινοφροσύνη της υποδοχής του Χριστού εκ μέρους του Θεοδόχου;

Με ευχαριστίες

Σίμων/Συμεών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Δες εδώ, Σίμων, για ξεκίνημα: 

Υπαπαντή < ελληνιστική κοινή 
Ετυμολογία: ὑπαπαντή < ὑπαπαντάω < *ὑπό + ἀπαντάω* (*όχι* από υπό + από + αντί)
Κύριο όνομα: Υπαπαντή (θηλυκό)
χριστιανική γιορτή· εορτάζεται η προϋπάντηση του Ιησού στο Ναό από τον Συμεών, σύμφωνα με το ιουδαϊκό έθιμο της αφιέρωσης των πρωτότοκων αρσενικών βρεφών στο Θεό (βλέπε Κατά_Λουκάν, B, 22-39)
γυναικείο όνομα


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2014)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12889-Η-Υπαπαντή :)

Χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά.


----------

